# Part nomenclature



## NDExpat (Mar 20, 2016)

Does anyone know what the part is called that appears to serve as a backing plate for the bolts on the flexplate where the flexplate bolts to the crank? I had to cut the heads off the bolts to get the flexplate off(heads were stripped). In the process of cutting off the heads I damaged that "backing plate". It doesn't appear in any of the diagrams I could find in the service manual. I can't really look for the part without knowing what it's called. Anyone know where I can get a new one?

Thanks


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Shim plate, flex plate then bolt plate.
You can get a bolt plate and the proper bolts here.

Transmission Parts


----------



## NDExpat (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks Goat Roper. Found the part now that I know what it's called.


----------

